# Cables without the twisting



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Recent scarf I made on my Brother KH260 bulky knitting machine.
Garter stitch cables. The color is Mango from Red Heart With Love yarn.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

OOOH! That is so pretty. Would you share the pattern please?


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice look, did you hand manipulate the stitches? Sharron


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Like HOW ?? Hand manipulated ??


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice looking scarf.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Interesting way of making cables . How did you do the garter stitch parts? Looks very neat.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

All the garter stitches are done by transferring the main bed stitches down to the ribber. Knit the row. Transfer all the ribber stitches back up to the main bed. Knit the row.

I am in the process of writing a pattern for this scarf, but you will have to have a ribber to be able to knit it. I'll post the pattern when I am finished writing it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice scarf.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

crossettman said:


> All the garter stitches are done by transferring the main bed stitches down to the ribber. Knit the row. Transfer all the ribber stitches back up to the main bed. Knit the row.
> 
> I am in the process of writing a pattern for this scarf, but you will have to have a ribber to be able to knit it. I'll post the pattern when I am finished writing it.


Can't wait to see the pattern. I have done the picture in your avatar. Made a big pillow out of it for my wife.
Steve in PA


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

crossettman said:


> All the garter stitches are done by transferring the main bed stitches down to the ribber. Knit the row. Transfer all the ribber stitches back up to the main bed. Knit the row.
> 
> I am in the process of writing a pattern for this scarf, but you will have to have a ribber to be able to knit it. I'll post the pattern when I am finished writing it.


Yay, I'm looking forward to it. With hand transfering it'll work out fine on my KH 230, too. And definitely faster than changing all the stitches manually.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice, like the garter stitch


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I like your scarf.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, will await the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the look of the garter cables.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty. I'll have to try that.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Clever idea - I don't have a ribber but would certainly be happy to hand manipulate the stitches to get the look - thank you for sharing !!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

that's really nice


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very, very clever both the garter cable idea and the use of the ribber. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's too bad Brother never made a garter carriage for the bulky machines. It would make very quick work of designs like these.


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

That is so pretty. I would love the pattern and instructions for the hand manipulated stitches.


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

That is so pretty. I would love the pattern and instructions for the hand manipulated stitches.


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can this pattern be done on needles? Can you write a pattern for machine knitting AND needle knitting?


----------

